# sysutils/gnome-volume-manager



## z0ran (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a problem to update my ports because of gnome-volume-manager. After *portversion -voL =* i have this:


```
sysutils/gnome-volume-manager  ?  error - origin not found
```


now, the handbook tells me that "?" -The installed package cannot be found in the ports index. (This can happen, for instance, if an installed port is removed from the Ports Collection or renamed.)..anyway, i cannot install or remove package..any idea please how to deal with this?
And this is error when the update stops:


```
===>>> The sysutils/gnome-volume-manager port has been deleted: This port has been obsoleted by Nautilus
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2009)

So delete (pkg_delete -f) the port, and run the port upgrade again.


----------



## z0ran (Apr 11, 2009)

```
% pkg_delete -f gnome-volume-manager
pkg_delete: no such package 'gnome-volume-manager' installed
```

but i deleted it after i ran pkgdb -F...anyway, thanks a lot DutchDaemon, and one more thing, i like to apologize to admin to started new thread on wrong place.


----------



## ale (Apr 11, 2009)

You have to use the full package name, like printed by pkg_info (with version)
e.g. pkg_delete firefox-3.0.8,1
or using glob
pkg_delete firefox\*
or regexp 
pkg_delete -x firefox

I also suggest you to always use the _-i_ option.


----------



## z0ran (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll remember this for next time ale, thanks so lot


----------

